
New Shit Has Come to Light: Google Is Buying Spotify (Speculation) - coloneltcb
https://musictechpolicy.wordpress.com/2016/02/24/new-shit-has-come-to-light-google-is-buying-spotify/?curator=MusicREDEF
======
mtmail
Misleading title. The author thinks (bets) it might happen only.

~~~
coloneltcb
true, edited it to reflect that. Still think it's a worthy read.

~~~
mtmail
I agree, it's well written speculation with sources.

